# Looking for a project



## Chevy57 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey folks, 
I'm new to the forum and am looking for some advice. I am looking to learn about GTOs. Can someone recommend a good book dedicated to these cars? I am going to start looking for a 70 GTO Judge project. Doesn't have to be an original judge it can be clone. I owned one for about a year while in high school. I did not really appreciate it at the time. What are these cars bringing in terms of price.
Kevin


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Depends on condition as to price, for anything decent and complete for restoration expect to pay 10K plus for a GTO, another 40-50% for a real Judge. Where you located, i have a line on a 70 GTO that already has the judge options added, 455 motor, is complete except for final body smoothing and paint. Jambs are already painted Orbit Orange. If you are looking to do the work try and find one someone already dis-assembled and gave up on, not uncommon to get a car and 10K in parts for a steal if you can use "I have to put it back together" as a bargaining chip. Be fore warned that parts are expensive, and labor even more so. Not unheard of to drop 20K on just parts. You can probably find a nice driver clone complete for 20-30K.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. A real Judge in driver condition will cost you about 40k. More if it's mint. A clone will cost around 25k in excellent shape. It makes no sense to spend the money on matching numbers parts for the clone. It won't ad value to the car. The thing is, it costs just as much to do a non numbers restoration on a LeMans or GTO as it does a Judge. Body, paint, and interior all cost the same. But the end product Judge will be worth twice as much when done. These cars all share the same platform, and, therefore, cost the same amount in labor and materials to restore.


----------

